# Always Summer Herbs



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I want to say I am Sorry for my reactions towards you Mr Barta.
I let my emotions get to me in a moment of complete and utter misunderstanding on my side.
I wish to restore what ever damage i did by making such wrong assumptions.

I assumed and made myself loose face in front of a community I respect.
I completely over reacted, I did not give you a chance to correct a problem 
as I ask my own customers to do when there is a problem with any order.

Jeff Barta of Always Summer Herbs in Slippery Rock, PA offered me solutions to my order with his business.
He was more than honourable and myself not so much any more.
I want everyone to know he did everything to fix my complaints.
I do not feel good about what I did.
He did all he could to repair the situation and went out of his way to fix the problem.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Good on you David


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

Most of us saw this coming. Learn from this. 99.9% percent of queen producers work VERY long days and do not have the time to answer calls. Their extra employees are a answer machine and email server. Very hard working people with exceptional ethics. After reading your first post I saw this outcome. It is good of you to post outcome and apology.


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

I respect that. Good for you.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

You had a bad hair day.
We all have bad hair days now and then.
Your humble apology and efforts to uplift Mr. Jeff Berta is honourable and admirable.
You have become an inspiration to me for when I have my next bad hair day.
Thank you for this posting.

This coming spring I may very well order a few queens from Mr. Jeff Berta. I have started trying to improve my hygienic genetics in the beeyard this year and his queens sound as if they may make a good addition to my efforts.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope Jeff Barta see's what I believe is genuine sincerity in your apology to him.
It takes a big man to admit his mistake and offer an apology. 

Welcome back DavidZ.
And I hope Jeff from Always Summer Herbs joins our community as well. 
clyde


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Mr DavidZ, I apologize for calling you a blowhard as well. As for all my previous 'mean and nasty' posts, I don't apologize for any of those... My actions speak louder anyways, I've helped a lot of people on this site and I just say it how it is.


----------



## DavidP2211 (Jun 7, 2010)

No clue what the initial issue was but I have bought several nucs from Jeff. The guy is extremely knowledgeable, his bees are good to go, and his customer service has been outstanding. He can take a day or two to return an e-mail but he has bent over backwards to accommodate my schedule for pickups. The only thing I can come up with to complain about is that his operation is literally in Podunk, PA and a total pain to get to. But, his bees are going strong and I already ordered three more nucs for spring to expand the genetics in my yard.


----------

